# Waking up Issues?



## boogaloo (Jan 8, 2012)

Recently ive been having problems where my thunderbolt does not wake up when pressing the power button. When I press the power button the backlight comes on but nothing else. I have to constantly press the power button more than once to get the lockscreen or anything to show up on the screen. I have tried everything i know of and as well as searching for possible fixes thru the forums and google to no avail. My phone is rooted and have tried flashing different roms from soab to thundershed and the problem follows. I clear cache, data, dalvik, system 3x before flashing. Also tried different kernels with stock settings, as well as bumping up the min cpu or lowering the max cpu speed. Also, tried turning off CRT animations, and checked the option for the phone to not go to sleep and the problem still persist. I am currently on thundersheds rom because its the only rom where i can push the power button multiple times until a display shows up instead of just backlight without hanging up on the person that is trying to call me. Only option that I havnt tried is unrooting and then rooting again. Any help would be appreciated, I do not want to have to buy a new phone.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

What governor do you use? What is the kernel you use now? What ROM are you running?


----------



## boogaloo (Jan 8, 2012)

Im using thundershed 1.1 rom. Havnt changed the kernel nor governor. But, its on ondemand with whatever kernel the rom uses (guessing his own modified one).


----------



## techspecs (Jul 16, 2011)

boogaloo said:


> Im using thundershed 1.1 rom. Havnt changed the kernel nor governor. But, its on ondemand with whatever kernel the rom uses (guessing his own modified one).


+1. Same ROM, same issue. I've been to lazy to trace it to root cause but I suspect the kernel and specifically a battery saving setting causing mayhem but I only know just enough to be dangerous.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## boogaloo (Jan 8, 2012)

Im the same, enough to be dangerous. I have tried other kernels and roms and the problem follows. I even went as much as reinstalling, downgrading, upgrading clockwork. I can live with the problem but its getting irritating; having to press the power button 5x or more to get something to show its not fun anymore. On Soab rom i would have to always call back a person that called me because the backlight would turn on but nothing shows up on the screen and the power button declines the call. Im leaning towards the battery, might try putting a new one in but i dont know.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

boogaloo said:


> Im the same, enough to be dangerous. I have tried other kernels and roms and the problem follows. I even went as much as reinstalling, downgrading, upgrading clockwork. I can live with the problem but its getting irritating; having to press the power button 5x or more to get something to show its not fun anymore. On Soab rom i would have to always call back a person that called me because the backlight would turn on but nothing shows up on the screen and the power button declines the call. Im leaning towards the battery, might try putting a new one in but i dont know.


I've ran that ROM and I had the same problem. I Flashed Skyraider Zeus v1.3 and everything seems to be working fine. I got a rezound battery before I flashed skyraider. Did you try zipaligning apks and fixing permissions? I would say try skyraider if those haven't worked for you.


----------



## boogaloo (Jan 8, 2012)

tried that rom..problem still persist..im going to probably get a new battery. i think thats what causing my problems.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Just curious about this, does the same problem occur when & or if you are using a rom that has "volume rocker wake" enabled & does the issue occur when using the volume rocker to wake the device?


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I recall it was a problem with the min clock speed. Set it a tad higher and you should be fine. I'm running the same rom OC'd with 0 issues.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

I've also had this issue when clock speed was too low.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## boogaloo (Jan 8, 2012)

justin654 said:


> Just curious about this, does the same problem occur when & or if you are using a rom that has "volume rocker wake" enabled & does the issue occur when using the volume rocker to wake the device?


both. with that option off and just using the power button and when the option is on and trying to use the volume rocker to wake.


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried uninstalling all your apps and start adding them back one by one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

